# How did you raise money for your fursuit?



## Amethyst star (Jul 31, 2014)

So did you sell commissions? Did you work a part/full time job?how?


----------



## AuraBeedit (Jul 31, 2014)

Amethyst star said:


> So did you sell commissions? Did you work a part/full time job?how?





Most people save up, or use part of their salary to pay monthly for a fursuit until its fully paid.
As for my case, i think its abit different, my mother bought me one when i had a terminal condition and took over a year to recover. So this is technically a gift.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 31, 2014)

hmmm, i am also curious how some people save up for a fursuit. i'd imagine its bassicaly like every other thing you want such as a gaming PC, paintball gun, vacation etc...
but hey, maybe someone has some words of wisdom on the topic


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 31, 2014)

Have a decent job basically if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 1, 2014)

Having a good job was how I did it, after all it is a frivolous purchase.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 1, 2014)

It was $40 so I just cut down my video game budget a bit.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 1, 2014)

Having a decent job. I didn't save money specifically to buy a fursuit, I just put the money in a bank account and when there was enough I decided to use it on getting a fursuit.


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm making mine out of garbage and the leavings of the Ace hardware behind my house. I hand spun the fur from discarded yarn. 
Unsure if I want to use the same sugar chemical mixture I used for my horn coatings to coat the soda can pulltab scales, or if I should suck it up and buy the 99 cent gem stones from dollar tree.

Made the body suit out of old leggings.


----------



## Terror-Run (Aug 1, 2014)

Got a decent paycheck - my fav maker was open, so why not. Other than that one I usually saved a few paychecks. (part time job)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 1, 2014)

...well I now have a job, andd since my parents still pay the bills for everything I set aside large amounts of money for it. 

I'm only 1/4 of the way there, hopefully nothing comes up that I'll actually need to spend anything


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2014)

I asked my parents for a loan. And yes I payed them back.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 1, 2014)

got a job, and cut out needles expenses like soda, fast food, and video games


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2014)

I sold a ton of stuff on Ebay to load up my Paypal account. Then commissioned my full suit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 2, 2014)

Fuck yeah.
Now that I have my body makings down my mom is gunna help me make my body suit. She's one hell of seemstress so my body suit is gunna be perfectly proportional to my body. No need for a duct tape dummy here.


----------



## Eiriol (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm just saving up as much as I can. The maker I want reopens commissions in November so I'm keeping that in mind whenever I make bigger purchases.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 2, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Fuck yeah.
> Now that I have my body makings down my mom is gunna help me make my body suit. She's one hell of seemstress so my body suit is gunna be perfectly proportional to my body. No need for a duct tape dummy here.



The idea of your mom making you your fursuit sounds incredibly embarassing, are you at least paying her?


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 8, 2014)

I waited for years and saved money, got a side job, and found a good deal.


----------



## RatCoffee (Aug 9, 2014)

Honestly I am a cheapass, so I started making fursuits and selling them on furbuy once they didn't look like total ass. I put the money back into my hobby and kept doing it until I was good enough to build a personal suit.

Not what you were looking for, but it's how I did it. Sometimes I think about saving up for a suit from someone else, but then it's overwhelming just how much money these things cost. o_0


----------



## Nashida (Aug 9, 2014)

I saved up. My problem wasn't so much the saving as it was sending it, as I was working in China for good money and was trying to send the money through Paypal overseas. I ended up having to open an international Paypal to send the money to myself, and then to the maker.

But well, you get what you pay for, and I didn't pay much for Nisha. She's gotten a head refurb and a new bodysuit since then. Both were one after I got a job. I bought my Salonga partial before I got a job, but I had a big enough cushion from China to afford her.


----------



## Joey (Aug 11, 2014)

I worked very, VERY hard for it.


----------

